# New Hunting Area ... Maybe ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are four pics of a trash site that is about 10min from home .... but as of today I saw nothing there ;- (

(It may have been just too hot, about 98deg).

































Not picturesque at all and no redeeming qualities what so ever, but just hoping for some life ;- ) Where I'm at the only trees and brush like this are usually on farm land or someones private property...hence the hope ;- )

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i bet theres dead bikers buried in that area


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Imperial said:


> i bet theres dead bikers buried in that area


Don't laugh ! At this place and my other shooting area there are times I come in the morning and things have changed and heavy stuff has been moved ! I found a cave in the back of this new place that looked like someone might have lived there.

A few weeks ago I met a guy who does prospecting around these parts and he said on no uncertain terms, when it starts to get late afternoon when the son is starting to come down, it is probably a real good idea to get out of there.

I showed him my large can of bear spray I always carry ... he showed me his pit bull !!!

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah well being 98* there ain't nothing moving in that heat ~except you my friend~ I would have to say that guy looking for Gold had

the right idea if you value your health..asyou know just a bad mix of people down your way..well there really all over the USA or world for that matter

with all the trafficking going on for money....but that is IMO..can't proof it by me.....

yup strange how thing move at night.. Best to ya with your shooting

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Any rabbit dropping? Or holes


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Wll. I think "water" is key to finding wildlife. Or at least if I were looking for a hunting area, I would factor in a drive to the nearest watering hole. Its been my observation that starlings love being near water.

I believe the California Aqueduct passes through the Lancaster area. That could be one possibility.

Just a thought.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I look for game on tree lines and trails


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Hey Wll. I think "water" is key to finding wildlife. Or at least if I were looking for a hunting area, I would factor in a drive to the nearest watering hole. Its been my observation that starlings love being near water.
> 
> I believe the California Aqueduct passes through the Lancaster area. That could be one possibility.
> 
> Just a thought.





Nicholson said:


> I look for game on tree lines and trails


Both you guys are right tree lines has the water other wise there would be no trees, and the aqueduct is great except for all the folks walking on the trails.... there are some places way west of me I should try though.

wll


----------

